# Portuguese (Euro) radio- online?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'd like to find an online non-music, (European) Portuguese language radio station. Should there be something similar to BBC Radio 4, that would be ideal. I've searched via TuneIn Radio app but not much success.
Any suggestions?


----------

